
New Nokia smartphones confirmed to go on sale in early 2017 - velmu
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/new-nokia-smartphones-confirmed-to-go-on-sale-in-early-2017
======
roryisok
Nokia name will be licensed to another Finnish company, HMD global. If they
can turn out the quality of the Lumia line in an android phone, it'll be on my
Christmas list for next year

